# Shivering and purring dove?



## banndsand

What does it mean when my dove does a sort of purring noise while shaking slightly, almost like he is shivering? I thought he might be cold, but his feathers were not ruffled up at all.

For context, just before that, he flew over to see me (pretty uncommon), so I went to where he was to talk to him, then he perched on my hand and I gave him a couple bits of peanut as treats, then I set him down on a chair and he did the purring sound (very quiet) for maybe a second. I grabbed some more treats and asked him to perch again, and he did the purring for another second. After that I set him down in front of his cage and he went in to peck at seeds, as usual. 

I am baffled what it could mean, as he seems pretty normal now, as he has been all day.


----------



## CBL

Its actually a begging sound I believe, to be fussed and or fed. If he sees you as a mate, they will do that and let me know if u see him vibrate one wing tip only. Like a come hither invite. Does he bow his head slightly when he does this as well.


----------



## banndsand

I have had him for over a year now and he hasn't really shown much interest in bonding with me since last spring, so I don't believe he sees me as a mate.
It was more of a full-body vibration. I didn't notice anything going on with his wings. I don't believe he was bowing his head. It really didn't last long, so it was hard to really observe, but he seemed pretty still aside from the overall vibration.

Though I'm very glad to hear that it's not necessarily a sign of illness.  And if it means he likes me then I will be extatic. I've been waiting for him to show an interest for a long time now.

Also I'm not totally sure he's a male, in case that means anything. I say "he" because he hasn't laid any eggs, but he also doesn't coo a whole lot.

And thank you for your helpful and timely response.


----------



## PamperedPigeon

My two pet pigeons quiver and make a slight clucking sound when they're excited or nervous...for example, they do this when we get home from work and they get to come inside from their flight enclosure (they really do NOT like being outside) or if there's a stranger trying to hold or pet them. They will also coo at me, especially if they can't see me.


----------



## banndsand

Ah, interesting. I've never seen my bird do that in the face of something which makes him nervous. But then he usually just acts surprised or runs away from anything that makes him uncomfortable.


----------

